# Yearling gelding I may adopt



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

This guy has had a rough go of it and is at a rescue. He is gaining weight and doing much better, but as you can see by the picture he still has a long way to go. 
My question is do you think he will fill out or do you think he is naturally angular? I like big round quarter horses and while I see potential in this guy I'm not sure how much he is actually going to round out. He is only a yearling, so I know he has a lot of growing and changing to do. I know a decent amount about conformtion, but with healthy horses. For me it's hard to tell with this guy. 
And...I fell in love with his sad kind eyes and I would love to give him a home that loves him.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

He's cute...and sad eyes get me in trouble of "look what followed me home" to often too.

As for rounding out...
Yes, I think he will round out, fill in and look amazing as he gains and thrives with good care and good food offered to him.
He has a long way to go just to fill in.
A hay belly to start his road to recovery....double check he has not a worm load to deal with as so many rescues, starvation cases had huge worm loads it is difficult to deworm everything....fecal count to me is a good place to start.
Also make sure he not have a gut full of sand... _Testing Your Horse for sand in its stomach_
Starving horses will eat anything trying to survive....sand, dirt are included in that.

The horse did not get in bad condition overnight and returning him to a beautiful thriving colt will also take time.
Return him to health and thriving with the help of a vet guiding you. As a growing youngster he has needs that are special in addition to those of a rescued horse..

I want to see pictures as he progresses and of course as he returns to his full beauty when fully weighted and gleaming in health, please!!
_ Best of luck with him...:wink:_
:runninghorse2:....


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

I am by no means a conformation expert but I do think he will fill out. I have seen some really ugly duckling yearlings that fill out beautifully and turn into swans.

I am a firm believer that with the right diet and exercise, most horses will fill out nicely. Kinda like humans. Yes, genetics plays a role in your body type but your lifestyle choices play a much larger role. I've seen some horses that looked like they were put in pieces from 5 different horses but with the right diet and exercise, turned into really nice looking animals.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

With the right care and feed, that little guy could turn out to be a real beauty! 

Here is mine before and after. 

He was underweight and I thought he would be stunted forever! He had as much hay as he wanted and was on pasture during the day. He had a little bit of feed starting off, but I made sure not to rush it.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

If you are taking a vote, I vote for getting him.

I know nothing of critiquing and hesitate to say anything, but I like his front legs a lot. And his markings are nice with all four white, the fronts even, and the backs even. And the little bit of flaxen highlights in his mane and tail ....

I think he'll turn out very good looking.

And he likely will be very attached to you which may contribute to ease of handling and working/training with him.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the replies. My husband is a top notch trainer (I might be a little partial, but I think he's the best) and I want a horse of my own to raise up and train. I feel like I have enough knowledge now to do it. This guy will be my first and hopefully not last buckaroo horse. I am excited to turn this guy into something special.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Keep us posted! And make sure you take lots of pictures!


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

GMA100 said:


> With the right care and feed, that little guy could turn out to be a real beauty!
> 
> Here is mine before and after.
> 
> He was underweight and I thought he would be stunted forever! He had as much hay as he wanted and was on pasture during the day. He had a little bit of feed starting off, but I made sure not to rush it.


Wow! What a change! He's beautiful!


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Semperfiwife said:


> Wow! What a change! He's beautiful!


Thank you! He's my heart horse!


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

We have had our little guy for over a month now and we had to take him into the vet because he was having a lot of problems eating. Turns out his coggins was wrong. He is a 4 1/2 year old pony 😕.
Do any of you have any ideas on a breed? I'm sure he's just a mutt, but I'd be curious on opinions. We don't have much experience in ponies.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Do you have any more recent pictures?


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Yikes. And the rescue told you a yearling? A vet had never seen him and looked at his teeth? That sounds very fishy.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

I agree. Their vet did a coggins on him. When I asked them about it the lady that runs the rescue called me a horse flipper and blocked me. He also wasn't quarantined like they said he was and he got my horses sick. I will never rescue from a "rescue" that saves slaughter horses again. This was a complete disaster.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Is there an easy way to do pictures on the mobile site? I can't figure out how to do it


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Click the paper clip on the bar above and you should be able to load the pictures on here......make sure the pictures are uploaded on your device, though..


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Semperfiwife said:


> I agree. Their vet did a coggins on him. When I asked them about it the lady that runs the rescue called me a horse flipper and blocked me. He also wasn't quarantined like they said he was and he got my horses sick. I will never rescue from a "rescue" that saves slaughter horses again. This was a complete disaster.


Oh man. I'm so sorry. I will never rescue for a multitude of reasons. Sounds like this one is really unethical. Do you even know if they gave him to you with the correct Coggins? Any vet would know a yearling from a 4 year old. I would call the vet that did it.

As far as quarantine, maybe they did. He might have had something that was non symptomatic where he was and your horses were not used to it. I'd be willing to bed they did not, but its a possibility they did and he had something.


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Wow, what an incredible hoax. I sure hope you can figure out how to post more pics of him. And get to the bottom of the Coggins paper. and when/if a vet ever saw him at all.

Wonder what could have/should have clued me in on the original picture that this was not a yearling?

A couple of years ago, at a barn where I boarded, a new horse came in from out of state with Strangles. It was a nightmare. Turned out the vet had seen the horse before it was symptomatic.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

Semperfiwife said:


> I agree. Their vet did a coggins on him. When I asked them about it the lady that runs the rescue called me a horse flipper and blocked me. He also wasn't quarantined like they said he was and he got my horses sick. I will never rescue from a "rescue" that saves slaughter horses again. This was a complete disaster.



So, he is EIA positive????????. If so, 

all of your horses are at risk of needing to be put down, if they also get a positive Coggins
If indeed he tested positive, then you have away bigger problem then worrying about his age!
While strangles is often not fun to deal with, highly contagious, it is not a death sentence like a positive Coggins
Maybe explain a bit more, when you say the vet got the Coggins wrong and your horses got sick


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Smilie said:


> So, he is EIA positive????????. If so,
> 
> all of your horses are at risk of needing to be put down, if they also get a positive Coggins
> If indeed he tested positive, then you have away bigger problem then worrying about his age!
> ...


I dont think the OP is saying he is EIA positive, I think she is just saying the Coggins was wrong as far as age? Thats what I got out of it anyways, and that he wasnt quarantined so OP's horses caught something that could have been prevented if he had been properly quarantined to begin with? Maybe, hopefully


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

What vet could not tell a yearling from a 4 year old?? Something is very strange about this whole situation. 

Would first contact the vet r/t the coggins test. If it is not the correct paperwork for the horse, then would re-check that pony asap. 

Next step would be to report the rescue to authorities. Sounds like a sham operation, not a legit rescue.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Smilie said:


> So, he is EIA positive????????. If so,
> 
> all of your horses are at risk of needing to be put down, if they also get a positive Coggins
> If indeed he tested positive, then you have away bigger problem then worrying about his age!
> ...


I think she means they said they quarantined him after whatever auction they got him from and her horses caught something from him (probably upper respiratory, most common from auctions/kill pens).


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

The Coggins is also a federal document. If they gave you the wrong one with the wrong horse - it's fraud. If the vet didn't age the horse correctly, it's invalid. Realistically, the horse probably ran through the auction being called a yearling and nobody questioned it until your vet actually checked. It is completely irresponsible, but it does happen.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

If you are rescuing any animal, you should always plan on a quarantine period. Even if you are just getting horses in, even from someone you know, you don't know what they are carrying. Strangles is a perfect example, as they can be asymptomatic. The same applies for adopting cats and dogs. 

Knowing how to age a horse by teeth is very useful. Especially if buying a horse without papers. Check the teeth before you buy! vets will fudge the age of a horse on coggins papers. It happens all the time. The vet always asks me my horses age and puts it on the coggins. I've never had a vet check my horses teeth when doing a coggins. If i say the horse is 10 years old, that is what goes on the papers. 

Take this as a learning experience. I'm assuming you did not pay much for your pony, so as a worse case scenario you can re-home the pony for a small fee.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

No, he was negative for coggins and it's his pictures on the paperwork. My horses got equine influenza from the pony.
I agree with you guys. I should have known better. I should have aged his teeth. I just never dreamed a vet wouldn't check teeth for such important paperwork. Exspecially from auction when you really have no idea what's coming through. 
I also should have quarantined him. They had him quarantined for 3 months and we went to visit and saw this. The problem was that they put him in a pen to catch him that shared water with the slaughter horses that just came in.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

Here are a few pictures. I'll try and get some better ones. I thought I had some. He's not exactly photogenic


----------



## anndankev (Aug 9, 2010)

Well, I still like him. How tall is he?

If he has a quiet nature he could make a good 4-H pony for a whole string of little girls, one after another, for years to come.


----------



## Semperfiwife (Jul 17, 2009)

hes close to 12 hands and we plan to get him healthy and train him as much as we can so he can make a great little kids pony. He's definitely got the personality for it. He's very calm and quiet.


----------



## palogal (May 30, 2008)

Well live and learn, ya know. We all screw up. He looks like a little cutey though, he's probably make a nice kids pony eventually. everything happens for a reason. He came to you for some specific purpose, maybe for you to help him find a little girl of his own.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

The first photo in the group looks great; almost like a different pony! 

I think he will improve a lot with proper exercise and feed. 

Do you have children? He might turn out to be a keeper :wink:


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I think he is very photogenic in that first pic above. He is looking good. Such a sweet face. I, like those above, think he'll make some young girl a perfect pony.


----------

